# Paw Pads Torn Up :-(



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So I guess the gravel at the dog park tore up Casanova's paw pads? I was washing his paws again today and noticed that two of the pads had a thin layer of black leather that came off but still hanging off the pad. There is no bleeding and what is underneath the thin hanging piece is more black leather. I thought it was really weird that he was somewhat hobbling today.

What do I do? Do I trim that layer off (as 90% of it is just hanging off the paw pad)- like a hangnail almost? Is this normal? All the other dogs presumably didn't have problems putting their paws on the gravel? Should I put lotion on it? Boooooo.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Goodness. I don't know, but I sure wouldn't take him back to play on gravel again. Is there a dog park where they have grass? Guess that's called Central Park, huh? B)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm could you post a photo of what it looks like? you say under the 'ripped' black pad is more black pad not pink or bleeding? 
I just wondered... as this happened long ago to my Puffy... it is at all possible it's not his pad but melted tar he stepped into? My Puffy did that once and when I saw it I thought his pad was 'falling off". It was just a very thin layer of tar( blacktop) that by the time I saw it had 'hardened". It wasn't on any of the hair on her pads and it wasn't a huge amount. Must have been a little 'bubble of patch done on the roadway that I hadn't noticed she stepped in.

It's long shot I know and I'm sure you've examanined it closely, but couldn't help but reflect on what happened with Puffy. I had to soak her paw in Olive oil to get the darned layer of tar off.

If you could post a photo of it maybe someone here has experienced the same problem you are describing.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The same thing happened to Perri last summer on one of his pads. He was running around our pool on the cement and then I noticed him looking at his paw. The top layer of "skin" was hanging off. I ended up cutting it off so he wasn't stepping on it and possibly pulling it and making it painful. I soaked it in the spa lavish bubble bath paw treatment and then applied paw balm to it for a few days. I don't remember it bothering him as it was healing, hopefully Cassanova will be fine too.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh no our little Casanova has a boo boo, if he stepped in the tar and it is not his pad it still had to really hurt or burned him. I would soak and check out closely. Especially since he is wobbling around. Poor baby, we will say a prayer that our little man heals fast. How about little Leah she was running around a lot as well. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 17 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806680


> The same thing happened to Perri last summer on one of his pads. He was running around our pool on the cement and then I noticed him looking at his paw. The top layer of "skin" was hanging off. I ended up cutting it off so he wasn't stepping on it and possibly pulling it and making it painful. I soaked it in the spa lavish bubble bath paw treatment and then applied paw balm to it for a few days. I don't remember it bothering him as it was healing, hopefully Cassanova will be fine too. [/B]


Yes, I think that's what it is! I will trim it and then apply paw balm. Except, what is paw balm? Where do I get it? Thanks so much!!

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806677


> Goodness. I don't know, but I sure wouldn't take him back to play on gravel again. Is there a dog park where they have grass? Guess that's called Central Park, huh? B)[/B]


Yes, it does make the dog park seem rather undesirable! CP is on-leash though. Maybe I should listen to Casanova when he tells me he likes marble.  

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 17 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806679


> Hmm could you post a photo of what it looks like? you say under the 'ripped' black pad is more black pad not pink or bleeding?
> I just wondered... as this happened long ago to my Puffy... it is at all possible it's not his pad but melted tar he stepped into? My Puffy did that once and when I saw it I thought his pad was 'falling off". It was just a very thin layer of tar( blacktop) that by the time I saw it had 'hardened". It wasn't on any of the hair on her pads and it wasn't a huge amount. Must have been a little 'bubble of patch done on the roadway that I hadn't noticed she stepped in.
> 
> It's long shot I know and I'm sure you've examanined it closely, but couldn't help but reflect on what happened with Puffy. I had to soak her paw in Olive oil to get the darned layer of tar off.
> ...


Thanks so much for mentioning this! I think it's the ripped skin, but it is so good to know that melted tar is possible. I'm sure that will happen one day too...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ouch, poor baby! Hmm. maybe he needs boots for the park.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paw balm is like lotion for their paw pads. The one I use is from Petco of all places. The brand is spaw essentials if you have a Petco near you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

as a side note you might also want to make sure to soak his paw iodine to make it clean and you might call the vet and see if you should use an antiseptic to make sure its clean. We had to do this for 4 days when Hunter hurt his paw.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 17 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806704


> Paw balm is like lotion for their paw pads. The one I use is from Petco of all places. The brand is spaw essentials if you have a Petco near you.[/B]


Thanks so much- I will goto Petco get it asap. Is this okay if he licks it off?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 17 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806712


> as a side note you might also want to make sure to soak his paw iodine to make it clean and you might call the vet and see if you should use an antiseptic to make sure its clean. We had to do this for 4 days when Hunter hurt his paw.[/B]


Oh no, that's true! I should get Iodine for our first-aid kit then. I don't have any. Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Casanova. If he wouldn't be too embarrased, maybe the Pawz boots to protect his feet? I have a customer who uses them on her German Shepherd when they go to the tennis court to chase tennis balls. He burned the paw pads off last summer.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 17 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806718


> Thanks so much- I will goto Petco get it asap. Is this okay if he licks it off?[/B]


I put it on before bed and Perri doesn't bother it, but I'm assuming it is as they are natural ingredients. This is what's in it:
shea butter, sweet almond oil, apricot kernal oil, coconut oil, beeswax, candellilla wax, cocoa butter, calendula, comfrey leaf, lavender buds, chamomile buds, chickweed, oregon grape root, goldenseal root, yucca extract, aloe vera, pro-vitamin b5, proteins.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Muffy had paw issues, he always wore shoes, probaly wouldn't hurt to get a pair for handsome boy


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 17 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806739


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 17 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806718





> Thanks so much- I will goto Petco get it asap. Is this okay if he licks it off?[/B]


I put it on before bed and Perri doesn't bother it, but I'm assuming it is as they are natural ingredients. This is what's in it:
shea butter, sweet almond oil, apricot kernal oil, coconut oil, beeswax, candellilla wax, cocoa butter, calendula, comfrey leaf, lavender buds, chamomile buds, chickweed, oregon grape root, goldenseal root, yucca extract, aloe vera, pro-vitamin b5, proteins.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much! You are a godsend! I will get it tomorrow. He is passed out right now. SM is soooo awesome!! xoxo


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 17 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806726


> Poor Casanova. If he wouldn't be too embarrased, maybe the Pawz boots to protect his feet? I have a customer who uses them on her German Shepherd when they go to the tennis court to chase tennis balls. He burned the paw pads off last summer.[/B]


Thank you! You're totally right. I need to get the Pawz. I just never thought a dog park could do that. Leah's paws are totally fine! What sense does that make? Do the Pawz work well? Do they cause mats in a long coat?

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 17 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806741


> My Muffy had paw issues, he always wore shoes, probaly wouldn't hurt to get a pair for handsome boy[/B]


I agree! Thanks very much!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I would give my vet a phone call. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

there is a liquid bandage at petco just a thought


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww, poor little Casanova :wub: - I hope whatever it is he feels better soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OUCH! That sounds .....bothersome.....that's if it's just thick skin coming off....

So maybe Cas needs to start wearing shoes (?) I hope his feet heal quickly without any kind of infection. I was worried when I had to walk Ava on sharp dark grey stones in our conformation class this week! But it didn't seem to bother her, guess they must have mostly larger dogs there.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow it sounds like dry skin maybe your Vet can recommend him something to use .Just a thought maybe his pads are being washed to often .Baci Paws were a little flaky once because i was washing them every time we went out i started using baby huggies wipes there great.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 17 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806749


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 17 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806726





> Poor Casanova. If he wouldn't be too embarrased, maybe the Pawz boots to protect his feet? I have a customer who uses them on her German Shepherd when they go to the tennis court to chase tennis balls. He burned the paw pads off last summer.[/B]


Thank you! You're totally right. I need to get the Pawz. I just never thought a dog park could do that. Leah's paws are totally fine! What sense does that make? Do the Pawz work well? Do they cause mats in a long coat?


[/B][/QUOTE]


Zoe & Jett wore them every day this past winter and I loved them. They stayed on. Were easy to put on. And they are thin enough they weren't afraid to walk in them because they can feel natural contours of the ground beneath their feet. So often I've seen dogs fall on steps or curbs because the shoes or boots they have on are so bulky and padded that they can't feel the ground and misjudge. I didn't have any issues with matting and their legs are kept long and full.

I know another SM member gave a really unfavorable review on them though. I've had really good luck with mine and so far I've had tons of customers come back and tell me they love them.

Oh...and they're cheap! Always a plus!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 17 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806833


> there is a liquid bandage at petco just a thought[/B]


Deb- What does the liquid bandage do?

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 18 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806857


> Aww, poor little Casanova :wub: - I hope whatever it is he feels better soon![/B]


Thanks so much!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 18 2009, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806910


> OUCH! That sounds .....bothersome.....that's if it's just thick skin coming off....
> 
> So maybe Cas needs to start wearing shoes (?) I hope his feet heal quickly without any kind of infection. I was worried when I had to walk Ava on sharp dark grey stones in our conformation class this week! But it didn't seem to bother her, guess they must have mostly larger dogs there.[/B]


Yes, last time he got mats, though! Ava's in conformation class, already?!!! She's going to be a superstar!!!

QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 18 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806913


> Wow it sounds like dry skin maybe your Vet can recommend him something to use .Just a thought maybe his pads are being washed to often .Baci Paws were a little flaky once because i was washing them every time we went out i started using baby huggies wipes there great.[/B]


That is a good point. I do wash his paws an awful lot. Maybe I'll use a more moisturizing shampoo. Streets of NY are just soooo dirty!

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 18 2009, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806915


> Zoe & Jett wore them every day this past winter and I loved them. They stayed on. Were easy to put on. And they are thin enough they weren't afraid to walk in them because they can feel natural contours of the ground beneath their feet. So often I've seen dogs fall on steps or curbs because the shoes or boots they have on are so bulky and padded that they can't feel the ground and misjudge. I didn't have any issues with matting and their legs are kept long and full.
> 
> I know another SM member gave a really unfavorable review on them though. I've had really good luck with mine and so far I've had tons of customers come back and tell me they love them.
> 
> Oh...and they're cheap! Always a plus!! [/B]


Yay! Great, I'll get the Pawz for sure! I'm going to try a pair from the local dog store and if they work, we will for sure order lots from your store. Thanks for the review!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Poor Casanova!  Hope his paws are better soon. Our vet gave us a tube of Hibitane Veterinary Ointment when Pasha had a little scratch on his face. Our vet said it's good for cuts, scratches or minor skin rashes (Pasha used to have bad tear stain and his skin below the eye became red and raw-ish). I guess it's like Neosporin for people.

The website said: For topical use. 1% Chlorhexidine acetate B.P. As an aid in the treatment of fungal infections, eczema, abscesses, foot rot, inflamed anal glands and fissures, chapped teats, skin infections and wounds, and after minor surgery in dogs, cats and horses.

Please keep us update of his progress.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 18 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806923


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 17 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806833





> there is a liquid bandage at petco just a thought[/B]


Deb- What does the liquid bandage do?

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 18 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806857


> Aww, poor little Casanova :wub: - I hope whatever it is he feels better soon![/B]


Thanks so much!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 18 2009, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806910


> OUCH! That sounds .....bothersome.....that's if it's just thick skin coming off....
> 
> So maybe Cas needs to start wearing shoes (?) I hope his feet heal quickly without any kind of infection. I was worried when I had to walk Ava on sharp dark grey stones in our conformation class this week! But it didn't seem to bother her, guess they must have mostly larger dogs there.[/B]


Yes, last time he got mats, though! Ava's in conformation class, already?!!! She's going to be a superstar!!!

QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 18 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806913


> Wow it sounds like dry skin maybe your Vet can recommend him something to use .Just a thought maybe his pads are being washed to often .Baci Paws were a little flaky once because i was washing them every time we went out i started using baby huggies wipes there great.[/B]


That is a good point. I do wash his paws an awful lot. Maybe I'll use a more moisturizing shampoo. Streets of NY are just soooo dirty!

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 18 2009, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806915


> Zoe & Jett wore them every day this past winter and I loved them. They stayed on. Were easy to put on. And they are thin enough they weren't afraid to walk in them because they can feel natural contours of the ground beneath their feet. So often I've seen dogs fall on steps or curbs because the shoes or boots they have on are so bulky and padded that they can't feel the ground and misjudge. I didn't have any issues with matting and their legs are kept long and full.
> 
> I know another SM member gave a really unfavorable review on them though. I've had really good luck with mine and so far I've had tons of customers come back and tell me they love them.
> 
> Oh...and they're cheap! Always a plus!! [/B]


Yay! Great, I'll get the Pawz for sure! I'm going to try a pair from the local dog store and if they work, we will for sure order lots from your store. Thanks for the review!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dirty is an understatement .Baci's paws gets black so i found a few tricks i never walk him across the street.I carry him. The only side walk he walks on is where I'm sure they are hosed down,when i slip up his little paws look like he went through a coal mine :shocked:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: poor baby


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the liquid bandage will seal it and protect it -- calendula is a great thing as well as it repairs the skin fast. 

http://www.petco.com/product/103675/3M-Liq...at=OnSiteSearch

cloud nine halo has a soothing thing - but i am not a fan of tea tree oil so would not use this one 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=932434

or u could use raw coconut oil and wrap the paw with sterile gauze and some tape wrap - neosporine as well but not a great fan of neosporine but that would work too


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.entirelypets.com/pawzdogboots.h...CFRFWagodRnTZ_w

we have these two - it cracks me up they are balloon material and someone made them into boots for dogs - very creative


----------

